# AG Drying Towel



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Used one of these yesterday and I must say I'm impressed !

Didn't require much ringing out and the small streaks it left soon disappeared (think these were caused by the cold air/conditions)

8)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Try g techniq zero scratch drying towels from ultimate finish mate,they are really goods .don't bin the ag towel u can always use that for door shut s and under bonnet areas


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Get a dog hair dryer/ blower, you will have no need to use drying towels on the bodywork, just blow it dry, less chance of swirl marks


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

I've found it impossible to dry whole car with blower ,I just use it for difficult bits that hold water ie mirrors ,door shuts ,grills etc :roll:


----------

